# vets



## maro4me (Feb 4, 2009)

does anyone know how much it costs for all puppy jabs in spain in total


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

maro4me said:


> does anyone know how much it costs for all puppy jabs in spain in total


Not a clue I´m afraid, altho I have a friend who´s just been through the jabs process with her little puppy, I´ll ask her later and report back, altho I think she´s combined his jabs with a passport as she´s planning to go back to the UK in the not too distant future.

The one thing I can say about vets, well certainly in my area, is that there are loads of them and as such, I think they tend to all be fairly reasonable, much more so than in the UK

Jo xxx


----------



## maro4me (Feb 4, 2009)

*thanks*



jojo said:


> Not a clue I´m afraid, altho I have a friend who´s just been through the jabs process with her little puppy, I´ll ask her later and report back, altho I think she´s combined his jabs with a passport as she´s planning to go back to the UK in the not too distant future.
> 
> The one thing I can say about vets, well certainly in my area, is that there are loads of them and as such, I think they tend to all be fairly reasonable, much more so than in the UK
> 
> Jo xxx


thanks jo jo


----------

